
Viro makes it easy to add VR modes to existing mobile apps - amitt
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/22/viro-wants-to-make-mobile-vr-development-a-snap-and-raises-2-5m-to-do-it/
======
kaisen99
Hi, I'm the co-founder of Viro Media, Vik Advani. Our platform is built on top
of React Native, allowing for cross platform native development across mobile
VR headsets, including Daydream, Oculus Gear VR, Android Cardboard and iOS
Cardboard. In the same way you can build powerful mobile apps using React
Native, you can do now that for VR.

